# Chopin : Yundi Li.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I must say, he's a very talented player. I bought the album, first and foremost, for the Nocturne in E flat major Op. 9 No. 2 (because of the United States of Eurasia by Muse) to find that I really love the Etude in A minor Op. 25 No. 11.

I must admit that at first I was overwhelmed by the piece - I didn't even notice the left hand notes (the march part). Anyone has this album?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed it, KaerbEmEvig. Yundi Li is not one of my favorite Chopinists, but who am I to say you shouldn't like something? You enjoyed it, and as you hear more Chopin, you will find things you enjoy more, I'm sure. Now, are you going to try the Rubinstein set I recommended you? 

Anyways, music is _your_ journey and you should go with your heart. Always take it easy.

About the Etude, it is a wonderful piece, I agree, but fiendishly difficult. As a pianist, I play Etudes, but never the freak-technician ones. My fingers are just not (so) technically sound. Not being able to practice 8 hours a day to maintain a large technique is one of my greatest sorrows... 

Personally, my favorite performance of this work was by S.Richter, on the Sviatoslav a Prague set. This is a set one just cannot be disappointed with.


----------

